# Tackle Soil Preparation Now to be Ready for Spring



## veggiestaff (Jul 7, 2015)

veggiestaff

Tackle Soil Preparation Now to be Ready for Spring










Continue reading...


----------



## Brian Brewer (Jan 7, 2016)

I was thinking that I could bury some shredded leaves and the food scraps that I would normally compost in the spots that I will grow tomatoes, cucumbers and peppers. By the time I plant the plants and seeds it should all be composted into the soil and feed the plants. Does anyone think this will work? Or does anyone have any experience trying this? Thank you for any response I might get. I tried gardening for a few years now and it has never been very successful.


----------



## Nycitypestcontrol.com (Apr 9, 2016)

Leaves and debris gather in drainage areas during the winter. So you have to ensure that the spring rains will have adequate runoff. Also, put the unwanted materials like dead leaves and small branches, into the compost.


----------

